# Mosquito control?



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, there are reasons for using DEET other than mosquitoes, like ticks or black flies, but if you want to deal with just the one, I've heard good things about the "Mosquito Magnet". They aren't cheap, but should last for many seasons.

Personally, I have used the simple bug light zappers and I've been at outdoor events that used them with good results. Besides, I get some satisfaction out of heating the related zap.

Whether it is the magnet or the bug zapper it seems to me to be a bit less chemical.

Bud


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Just be happy that they aren't Asian tiger mosquitoes. The day walkers as I like to call them. They should arrive up there pretty soon.


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

mikegp said:


> Just be happy that they aren't Asian tiger mosquitoes. The day walkers as I like to call them. They should arrive up there pretty soon.


I'm sure!

How do you control them?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

gizzygone said:


> I'm sure!
> 
> How do you control them?


You don't really. Just try to keep standing water to a minimum. Neighbors can make that impossible though. They're also very aggressive and much sneakier than regular mosquitoes. Some years are better than others. There was a point I couldn't cut my grass without getting 10-12 bites. Wear lots of clothes and they bite your face. They're the worst. Now with Zika maybe people will try to really kill them.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

gizzygone said:


> We live in New England, on a piece of property that buts up to some woods.
> 
> Every summer we have a party, and by sun-down we need to all load up on the DEET. I called a local pest control company for yard treatment, and they way $400 to spray for the season.
> 
> ...


If you really have to have that party, maybe wear long pants/shirt sleves, but like was said above, they will go for your face/ears/neck/forehead. Mainly because they sense CO2 and when you breathe out CO2, they will attack nearest your mouth/nose!! Must be a good party!!!!


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

The week of the party go through your yard looking for standing water. Look in your gutters, drain pipes, planters, crawl space, chase cover, everything. If you can't dump it, like a gutter, drop in some bleach.


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

Anybody have any luck with DIY Sprays? Triazicide has ratings all over the place: but I'd be willing to throw a few bucks trying that first before paying the pros...


----------



## Louis Buckner (Jul 4, 2014)

The best way to keep away mosquitoes is to make sure that there is no standing water around your house. Standing water is the breeding place of mosquitoes. 
Now for the already existing mosquitoes, mosquito nets are the most common solutions. I have also seen people installing net doors and windows.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Getting rid of standing water is good. But depending where you live in NeW England there arelots of natural water areas that breed mosquitos . If you live live near the shore or any salt marshes, then standing water on your property is a very minor part of the problems. I am not a fan of spraying pesticides . We have so many issues with declining bee populations in New England that is having a huge effect on pollination of agricultural crops. Then there is the declining lobster population in Long Island sound which may be partly due to pesticide run off and also probably the effect of the warming of the Long Island sound. . I have had a Mosquito Magnet in my yard which I have had for close to 10 years now. It makes a substantial difference. While it does not eliminate the all Mosquitos it has made my back yard livable. There can be an issue right around dusk on the worst mosquito days but overall I am happy and it was worth the 500 bucks I spent for it. It consumes about one 20lb tank of propane every three weeks and you have to replace the pheromone cartridge at the same time. It costs about 28.00 bucks a month to run.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

jimn01 said:


> Getting rid of standing water is good. But depending where you live in NeW England there arelots of natural water areas that breed mosquitos . If you live live near the shore or any salt marshes, then standing water on your property is a very minor part of the problems. I am not a fan of spraying pesticides . We have so many issues with declining bee populations in New England that is having a huge effect on pollination of agricultural crops. Then there is the declining lobster population in Long Island sound which may be partly due to pesticide run off and also probably the effect of the warming of the Long Island sound. . I have had a Mosquito Magnet in my yard which I have had for close to 10 years now. It makes a substantial difference. While it does not eliminate the all Mosquitos it has made my back yard livable. There can be an issue right around dusk on the worst mosquito days but overall I am happy and it was worth the 500 bucks I spent for it. It consumes about one 20lb tank of propane every three weeks and you have to replace the pheromone cartridge at the same time. It costs about 28.00 bucks a month to run.


I agree with most of your points, but geez, $500 +++ to operate a "magnet"?? OK, it's your $$. I would just stay inside at dusk and watch Andy Griffith reruns.......Why the obsessive fascination with staying outdoors at dusk..........


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

LOL, getting kids outside is far more important today due to their obsession with electronics. Throw in EEE and Zika and those little buggers need to go. Isn't dusk when sitting around an open fire feel especially good?

For those of us who still have an outdoors with air clean enough to breathe, we need to do so. I've driven through far too many places where staying inside is a necessity.

Bud


----------



## shan1289 (Jun 9, 2016)

If there's standing water you can't get rid of, try using "mosquito dunks." They contain bacteria that kills the larvae. Also, spraying your yard with triazicide is supposed to help according to reviews I've read online, although I haven't gotten the chance to do it myself.


----------



## bassadict69 (Jul 21, 2011)

PERMETHRIN!!!! Go buy yourself a backpack sprayer, find a feed store or order online some Hi-Yield brand 38% permethrin. Mix according to the instructions, walk a zig zag pattern around your yard as you spray. Also spray your eaves of the house, under covered porches/patios, etc. If you have a wooden deck, even spray the deck. 

I live on a lake and have been doing this for years. I can tell when it is time to reapply because I get swarmed by mosquitos when walking through the yard and almost cannot sit on my deck at night because they are so bad. I can then respray and the mosquitos disappear! I also have no fleas, ticks, etc in my yard and wasps are non existent around the house. 

We had dogs and cats for years and never had any problems with them being around the permethrin. I did make sure it would dry in the yard before allowing them back out. 

I have turned my neighbors and many friends and family on to this and it has worked for everyone!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Bass,
I had seen one of the bug killers on TV advocating for the PERMETHRIN, he was using it as a wasp spray. But when I went looking I found a variety of "**ethrins" but not simply permethrin. I hate online but will try the two farm feed stores in town.

Thanks for the reminder.

Bud


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

It was 500 bucks to buy it. I have had for several years now. Annual costs to run it are a 20lb tank of propane about every 25 days, one CO2 cat ridge at tank change and the pheromone every second change. The only time I need to come in is about dusk. The rest of the time the mosquitos are kept under control. In the fall, dusk is about the time dinner is still on the grill.


----------



## bassadict69 (Jul 21, 2011)

This is what I use and am able to find locally. The feed stores also sell a lower concentration % but that will work also. 

Many of the hose end pre mixed back yard pest control sprays is permethrin although the lower concentration has not worked as well for me. 

Keep in mind, if you use it for wasps, it does not work as a wasp spray and has ZERO knockdown power. It will however keep them away if you spray your house, empty nests, etc.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

bassadict69 said:


> PERMETHRIN!!!! Go buy yourself a backpack sprayer, find a feed store or order online some Hi-Yield brand 38% permethrin.


Demon WP is 40% Cypermethrin. I use this around doors, windows, foundation, crack and crevice, yard, etc. 

Demon Max is 25% Cypermethrin. Max has a longer lasting oil based residue. 1/2 ounce of Max per gallon of water and spray the yard every few months.


This is what I use.

WP
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/demon-wp-insecticide-p-74.html

Max
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/demon-max-p-3553.html


----------



## bassadict69 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm... I may have to look into those!


----------



## osium (Jun 22, 2016)

Bud9051 said:


> Well, there are reasons for using DEET other than mosquitoes, like ticks or black flies, but if you want to deal with just the one, I've heard good things about the "Mosquito Magnet". They aren't cheap, but should last for many seasons.
> 
> Personally, I have used the simple bug light zappers and I've been at outdoor events that used them with good results. Besides, I get some satisfaction out of heating the related zap.
> 
> ...


I agree. Spraying your entire yard with DEET is an overreaction, when bug zappers are efficient enough. I've also heard that there are several types of food your can load up on during the summer, which would make mosquitoes less likely to bite - like chillies, garlic and tomatoes.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

osium said:


> I agree. Spraying your entire yard with DEET is an overreaction, when bug zappers are efficient enough. I've also heard that there are several types of food your can load up on during the summer, which would make mosquitoes less likely to bite - like chillies, garlic and tomatoes.


I worked with a guy who ate tons of garlic. When he got sweaty, he kept more than mosquitos away. :laughing:


----------



## bassadict69 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have tried quite a few different ones and always come back to the 38% Permethrin by Hi-Yield. 

Not sure about using it as a wasp spray as it is not a fast kill type spray. It will however keep them from returning. 

Another trick for wasps is to take a regular brown paper grocery bag, fill it full of plastic bags to keep it puffed out and twist the top of it closed and hang it where you have wasp problems. They think it is hornets nest and will stay away from it! My inlaws had a bad wasp problem under there deck cover and once they hung a couple of these, very few wasps come around!


----------



## mosquitorepel22 (1 mo ago)

gizzygone said:


> I'm sure!
> 
> How do you control them?


Best way to control mosquito is keep your surrounding clean,don't let any water collected around .Use mosquito net on doors and windows.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Build yourselves some bat houses. Birds are not big eaters of mosquitos even though people say purple martins eat them. Most mosquitos are nocturnal, and bats operate then...from dusk to dawn, one bat can eat 800 mosquitos. If you have 4-5 bats, do the math: That 3200-4000/night or 22,400 - 28,000 per week. They keep to themselves and will not bother you.

As suggested, you need to eradicate all unnecessary water supplies. If you have ponds, go buy some perch or similar and they will chow on the larvae. I have a birdbath that I fill during droughts...these will get larvae in them after 3-4 days...just pour the water out on the hot cement and refill...good luck


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

6 year old thread, resurrected by a spammer in India. But, good advice anyway


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

:-(


----------

